# Can't get hired..I think it's my height



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok first off I sort of stopped trying to find a job a year ago due to being turned down so often over 3 years, now I am trying to get back in but I just get the feeling nobody respects me enough to hire me due to my height.

It sounds silly but I think that must be it, I do everything else right I think (nobody really explained to me how to do this so I am unsure) yet no jobs and the three interviews I got in 2011/2012 were filled with hints at my height being a factor in why they would not hire me (yet it seems being deathly overweight is not a issue) and the worst part is such a thing is legal.
I am currently in the process of negotiating my rights to self back so I can freelance and get a income that way legally via contract work because it seems nobody will hire me.

I should note it also seems I only get callbacks when I am under 100lbs, I am aiming for this anyway but I just find it very interesting nonetheless.
That height thing I mentioned is actually relevant, you see I am the height of your average 10-12 year old (under 5 foot) and my body type is messed up which may be related to why people seem to not wish me as a employee.
It isn't like I have been trying to get management level jobs, and the two I was looking at are filled now and I doubt I would have been hired anyway; it really isn't fair because can't alter my height and in 2 months I am one semester from graduation.

What am I going to do when I am out of school?
How am I going to get employed?
Will I ever be employed despite my height?


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

I would really hope that this isn't the case and there are other simple reasons for you being unable to find a job.

I find it hard to believe that your height would be the reason? I mean when you say under 5 foot do you mean just under? That isn't too small in my opinion, I am 5 ft 3.

Anyway I'd like to try and tell you that this sort of thing doesn't affect decisions made during an interview process but I guess it still does to some extent. I would say it largely depends on who the interviewer is. The annoying thing is even though discrimination is illegal as you say it is virtually impossible to prove that someone has been discriminated against in this situation as there are so many reasons you can give instead of the real one.

We are currently recruiting for a position at work which is a job that (like most) both men and women are capable of doing. However my bosses have said that they don't want to employ a male in the position because they think it's more a womans job (they are kinda sexist but wouldn't admit it). So we will be wasting a couple of guys time by bringing them in to interview them even though we have no intention of employing them. It is pretty sad.

What kind of hints were you getting if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Monster123 said:


> I would really hope that this isn't the case and there are other simple reasons for you being unable to find a job.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that your height would be the reason? I mean when you say under 5 foot do you mean just under? That isn't too small in my opinion, I am 5 ft 3.
> 
> ...


The visual "sizing up", the weird looks, being asked if I am who I say am and if I am the age the form says.
And of course interview questions/comments like "are you sure your stature won't cause problems with doing the job required?" (cleaning job) "now it says here you are 23 but it seems like you are a bit small for that"

"We are not sure if you meet your physical standards concerning height"
(What physical standards, the hired a freaking 400 lb woman known for slacking off in her prior job over me)

The list goes on and on including openly laughing at me when calling me into the interview..


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

That is disgusting behavior from people who probably call themselves professionals. They obviously don't realise or even think about how much their words will affect you which is sadly usually the case! Human beings can be so cruel, I hate it..

Like I said though don't give up hope that someone will give you that chance, if you carry on giving it a go then it can only be a matter of time..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Monster123 said:


> I would really hope that this isn't the case and there are other simple reasons for you being unable to find a job.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that your height would be the reason? I mean when you say under 5 foot do you mean just under? That isn't too small in my opinion, I am 5 ft 3.
> 
> ...


It's annoying how employers will do that. Gets your hopes up. Like they have a quota and have to interview a certain amount of people. I had one job interview where they asked what relevant experience I have and after I told them nothing, they tried to hurry up and finish off the interview. It's like....did you not look at my resume?


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah it is, my bosses wouldn't even give it a second thought or see it as an issue..


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

And it doesn't help my self confidence at all and actually spooks me from trying to apply anywhere due to fear of being rejected over something I can't change.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

The only way you can be sure not to succeed is to stop trying. You just need to find that right person who will give you the opportunity...


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Monster123 said:


> I would really hope that this isn't the case and there are other simple reasons for you being unable to find a job.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that your height would be the reason? I mean when you say under 5 foot do you mean just under? That isn't too small in my opinion, I am 5 ft 3.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about custodial work like cleaning and janitorial duties, cause if so this really sucks. I was thinking of entering the field since it seems like a perfect fit where I can manage my social anxiety and work in peace


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

It was an admin/secretarial job which we'd had people of both sexes apply for.

You should try for it if that's what you're thinking of doing. No harm in trying..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Can you wear shoes with heels?


----------



## anxiousanddepressed (Sep 30, 2013)

I am short too, under five foot, and look very young, but I am 31! I feel as though no one treats me with respect or takes me seriously. 

Trust me, high heels won't change a thing! 

I've had some rejection in my job hunting, but have managed to snag most of the jobs I've wanted, but then it all falls apart from there.

I really hope you're able to find a job that you love and can succeed at!

Don't give up!


----------

